# Using Food Coloring to Differentiate Syrup from Honey



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is the result of _Lauri _feeding 2:1 syrup with green food coloring ...









photo linked from this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-empty-cells-to-cluster-on-Myth-or-Fact/page4


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I started adding neon blue food color based on some comments on this board about a month ago. Within a day, the blue color started showing up in the comb. No idea whether it will affect the wax color.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Back when I used to feed I used it all the time if you use a different color for each hive you'll figure out who is robbing who as well


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

In the August 2016 issue of ABJ, Al Avitable has an interesting article about using food coloring in syrup, apparently they prefer yellow-tinted syrup.

Enj.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I had hives in Richmond Virginia, Not far away was a plant that packaged Maraschino cherries, when nectar was short the bees would hit the plant and bring in red and green syrup. Very obvious color. Had hives there for years and always had healthy bees there. (pre Varroa days).


----------



## dcnylund (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the input everyone! It seems to be more widespread than I thought. I'll tell my friend to give it a try.


----------

